# Galaxy mini beeps while charging



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a Samsung Galaxy mini update to 2.3.5 and while chargingI has beeped following this code more or less.
four or five (i do not remember well) short beeps in groups on 2 and one long.
The phone was off while charging (only a big battery indicator on screen)

Does anyone know what does this mean??
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please check the troubleshooting pages in your manual there is a manual here but wether it is for your model I can't say Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 Manual Guide Ebook PDF Download English - New Mobile Phones - Zimbio


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

Many thanks, I cannot see it mention of that beep "code" (do Android or Samsung have beep codes like BIOS on PCs??) but the phone is working and charging OK, should I worry about that beeping? it was very similar to the "Greenwich Time Signal" pattern, except the short beeps were in group of 2 and the silent spaces were longer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have not been able to find anything that indicates it has beep codes have you tried setting-callsetting-allcalls-call status tones-unclick minute minder


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Does it beep when charging if the phone is on?


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

This is embarrassing, the beep wasn't the phone, but my digital multimeter that I've left on and was beeping prior to auto shut down. The DMM was on a drawer so I thought it was the phone. This is because I've left it on accidentally again and I heard the same beep pattern.

:banghead:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to know glad the phone is ok


----------

